# USP Motorsports Presents - Turbo Wax - So Fresh and So Clean, Clean!



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

*USP Motorsports Presents - Turbo Wax - So Fresh and So Clean, Clean!*

Manufacturers of high-performance car detailing supplies. Turbo Wax manufactures a wide selection of car care products: from car shampoo, car wax, interior care , tire and exterior finishing and much more and you’ll see why Turbo Wax is becoming the #1 choice for many automotive enthusiasts. Between USP and Turbo Wax, our goal is to provide the best car care products and customer service within the industry. Don't get caught without looking your best.

*Here are some of the great kits we assembled for you (all products can be purchased individually)*


Turbo Wax Complete Interior & Exterior Kit
Did you use all of your buddies Turbo Wax Wash kit but are so impressed you want to finish your car from bumper to bumper? The Turbo Wax Complete Interior and Exterior Kit is for you! This kit will cover all the bases and is a one stop shop for all your needs. From the weekly wash to the complete interior detail. Not one thing is missing. Need to take care of all the trim on the car? The L.V.R. is what you need. Have that “meet” or show coming up this weekend? A Car Shampoo is all you need. Well, maybe a Paint Sealer too. No need to scramble for a wash mitt microfiber towel or even tire gel. It's all here!


Turbo Wax Complete Wash and Wax Kit
Take everything in our Turbo Wax Essential Wash and Wax Kit and add Tire Gel. Wahla! The Turbo Wax Complete Wash and Wax Kit is born! There is an Even Flow of emotion when using this kit that brings you right back to your first live concert!


Turbo Wax Car Show Kit
The Turbo Wax Car Show Kit should be called The Finishing Touch. This kit is assembled for all of our customers that need to finish off any details the day of the show. Did you spend all night washing, waxing, and detailing the interior? The next day you drive to the show and shake your head because bugs, dust and schmut got all over the front of the car. You can't apply tire dressing the night before either. So this kit is birthed out of the need to be who we are, show stoppers! You can find the Spray n Wax quick detailing formula, Tire Gel and micro fiber towels to get you through the day of constant people checking out your car from being so fresh!


Turbo Wax Paint Sealant Kit
When you are done with your wash but still need that extra level of protection. Don't forget to seal all that hard work with the Turbo Wax Paint Sealant kit. This kit will ensure that your paint stays crystal clear, free of imperfections brought on over time and show off the deep rich color of your car as if the paint had zero days on it. The best part of this kit is that you only have to do it once every 3 washes on average. A normal regiment of washing the car will only make the Paint Sealer amplify your car's finish to all its glory! Nothing else is needed for this kit, it will come with the Turbo Wax Paint Sealer, Turbo Wax Oxidation Block, applicator and microfiber towel to finish off the process.


----------

